# Wind Assisted Battery Charging



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


When I was over at my Van Storage area the other day,which is in a Marina. I noticed quite a few of the boats had a wind driven Fanlike apparatus charging the batteries, I presume. 


I was thinking that something like for that Motorhomes, would be more efficient than Solar Panels, especialy the small ones that are supposed to keep the batteries topped up but are not very efficient. 


Perhaps some Electrical boffin on this forum could design one, based on the spinning roof vent that you see on so many White van delivery vehicles. 

I googled Vehicle Roof Air Vents, and they come in all shapes and sizes, some are just wind driven, but some are electrical,so could the electrical ones, be reversed so that they could charge a battery instead of taking power from the battery, using the air of course to drive it. 


Just a thought!! 






   I dont know what Razz is but he had a nice little face!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are numerous problems. Even for a trickle charge you need a fair sized one, check the Rutland range. Mounting is a bit tricky, to work well they need some height above obstructions. They need clean wind so only work well in fairly open places, a lot of trees and buildings make for confused wind directions and the machine spends it's time swivelling around trying to figure out where the wind is coming from. They can be noisy, top of the range modern ones are quiet, see Airex. If mounted on the van the noise and vibrations can be transmitted through the body work. It needs constant wind at a fair speed for them to begin giving power.

Here is what I did,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-68657-airx.html

it is bigger than you would need just for topping up. Rutland or one of the new, small horizontal axis ones would be your thing horizontal axis is better in many ways, but so far the out put is small compared to horizontal axis turbines making them suitable for top up only.

The output from one attached to a revolving vent would be tiny, you would have the alternator, generator inside the van below it and due to friction in the generator it would be difficult to turn requiring high wind speeds for any operation at all. However the technology is moving forward very quickly so you never know.

Finally there are many sites which will show you how to make one that may well do your job if you fancy having a go at that, Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

My panels keep the battries charged all the time. I have linked them into the van battery as well.

I have looking to see if I can fit one on the back of the sat dish, I
saw a chap in Spain with it. Looks a good idea

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This little Forgen is quite a nice vertical axis turbine. It would do your job but would not power a van in normal use, Alan.

http://midsummerenergy.co.uk/buy/fo...ertical_axis_wind_turbine_pole_top_mount.html


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

woofer has one , saw it whizzing away at Hamble last weekend.

I think it is similar to the first one in the link below:
http://www.brightgreenenergy.biz/wind_turbines.asp

The down side as I see it is that you need a good breeze to generate useful power, not something I want on my breaks. The revolving roof top type of vent used on vans are designed to go round when the vehicle is moving, they are not efficient or even of much use when the vehicle is stopped.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have experience of a Rutland wind generator - to power a small TV relay on top of a hill.

In a gale it was a lethal beast - it would easily chop your head off if you were to get too close.

The noise was banshee-like and vibration was a massive problem, causing metal-fatigue failure of the mounting pole.

I know that they now do self-furling ones but I certainly wouldn't to get too close to one of those either.

Yachties must be an intrepid bunch to have them on their boats.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


Thanks all who responded. I had in mind something which would be low profile and provide sufficient power to keep the batteries topped up whilst in storeage, especially over winter.

I wouldn't fancy wild Sweeps flailing around either, so it would have to be more simple. I am sure it will eventually come as there could be a growing market for them even domestically, as our Power Stations fail to cope.


Incidentally I hope the term Sweeps impressed you, 
I learned that from a Talk we had on "Windmills of Sussex" last week :roll: :roll: :roll

Once again thank you,
Andy


----------



## palmero (Sep 9, 2008)

If you are only looking for topping up while in storage then a solar panel may be your better option. You can buy a 2.5 to 5 amp trickler on ebay for £12 to £20 quid. May be enough to do the job. I am considering same for my parked up plant/machinery.


----------



## palmero (Sep 9, 2008)

If you are only looking for topping up while in storage then a solar panel may be your better option. You can buy a 2.5 to 5 amp trickler on ebay for £12 to £20 quid. May be enough to do the job. I am considering same for my parked up plant/machinery.


----------

